# Dragon’s Dogma’s TGS 11 trailer



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Dragon’s Dogma’s TGS 11 trailer goes large on environments, combat*










Capcom’s released its TGS 11 footage for RPG Dragon’s Dogma, showing off a desert feel and some massive environments. There’s a lot of new stuff in here, and tons of combat, so be sure to watch. The “strategy type” of action fantasy game is expected on PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 in the first quarter of 2012.








Source: VG24/7


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

That actually looks really really good and right up my street. For the first time in ages, I am actually interested in a PS3 game. Will have to keep an eye out for this one.


----------

